# Dogs and boats



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What are your thoughts.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would LOVE to get mine on there someday, but my lab is just plain crazy, and we have an 8 month old german shorhaired pointer who is crazier..I say if you have a pic, post it up


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I say yes , I used to take my brothers pit on my little 8 ft pond prowler , other than the almost flipping , I'd say he loved it and the fish lol


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Take her as often as I can. She likes launching and loading up.

Last trip









Her spot


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

One dog loves it the other prefers the couch. Depends on breed and disposition. I even had a decadence mat made for fido in the rig.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm all for bringing your dog on the boat. However, I learned the hard way that a hog/hunting dog is sometimes not a good idea to bring to the Lagoon. One minute I'm poling for reds and the next chasing my red nose through the brush. He got the hint and since then stays put but it sure was little twist on my normal day of fishing....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely. Let them run and poo before heading out and you will have pooch that sits still much longer.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like to bring my dog along, but here are some considerations.

1.)  Our hunting dogs were very offended by catch and release.  On several occasions when they were young they jumped in after fish we threw back.

2.)  The heat is hard on them, especially black labs (black and too big to hide in the shade of the console).  Naked beach apes shed heat very efficiently, so we take it for granted that our dogs are fine.  Dogs do not shed heat nearly as well as we do.  Give them some shade, pack some fresh water for them and let them jump in from time to time.

3.)  If they are hyper in your house, don't take them in your boat unless you like to break rods and pull hooks out of dogs.

4.)  Dogs and fly fishing don't mix well.  They will frequently get into the line on the deck.

Nate


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great points Nate. 

We are looking for a dog and I want a good boating dog. Suggestions on breeds?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Majority wise will probably confirm that a Lab of some sort is one of the best. They really are great dogs and when trained at an early age will do anything to please their owner. But, I have yet to be approached by any law enforcement with my 100 lb red nose standing on the nose. He loves the water but the breed goes back to "There only as good as their owner." Way too much misconception on the part of pit bulls and their owners... They make excellent pets...


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Great points Nate.
> 
> We are looking for a dog and I want a good boating dog. Suggestions on breeds?


x2, Nate has some very good points. I think my lab & GSP would love it but I would need to take them out a couple of times (without rods ;D) just to see how they would do


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Blue Heeler that is a great skiff dog. At 45 lbs. he is not so big that he is in the way and when he moves around he won't launch you from the poling platform. Plus he gets the whole fishing thing.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you fish in alligator infested swamps it is not a good idea. I've had gators follow me when I had my dog with me, gators that normally will get no where near you. Other than gator issues and heat issues for the dog I like having a dog on board.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My little jack russel loves it.
She also loves the sandbar and the island, and swimming. But shes very calm while in the boat


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

It is a must around here.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Golden Retrievers. I see them on quite a few boats out on the water and they have a great disposition for a boat dog. Also, no one mentioned how easily a fair sized dog can rock a microskiff when they get excited and run athwartship. Another thing to think about. Ask me how I know...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Unless you need a dog for a specific job, get a 30-50# mutt. There is no reason to pay for papers if you just need a co-pilot. I recommend lab/border collies which seem to be everywhere for FREE and are (in my professional opinion) cool as chit. Lab/shepherds, Lab/goldens and dang near any Lab or golden based mutt are generally very cool with less health baggage. I have a registered Lab to fetch ducks and I have 3 pot-lickers to hold down the carpet. I love my Lab. She was an awesome hunting dog in her day, but I spayed her because she started to show allergies and she just keeps developing more problems as she goes along. My experience is not unusual. Pureblood dogs generally cost more up front and require more vet care in the long run than the average 30-50# mutt. 

Nate


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

x2 on the Heinz 57 dogs. The Golden whatever mix is the one who loves the boat. He weights about 50#. Has the attention span of a knat at home but ok on the boat. He has learned "get in your box" means go lay behind the console. The light color is a plus on the boat for the dog. The sherpard mix I have is Brown/black and prefers the AC/ couch situation.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Unless you need a dog for a specific job, get a 30-50# mutt.  There is no reason to pay for papers if you just need a co-pilot.  I recommend lab/border collies which seem to be everywhere for FREE and are (in my professional opinion) cool as chit.  Lab/shepherds, Lab/goldens and dang near any Lab or golden based mutt are generally very cool with less health baggage.  I have a registered Lab to fetch ducks and I have 3 pot-lickers to hold down the carpet.  I love my Lab.  She was an awesome hunting dog in her day, but I spayed her because she started to show allergies and she just keeps developing more problems as she goes along.  My experience is not unusual.  Pureblood dogs generally cost more up front and require more vet care in the long run than the average 30-50# mutt.
> 
> Nate


x2, and get a rescue!!!!! I swear they know they have been rescued from death and they will be faithful till the end


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

My pups love to go out. Took a bit to figure out how to fish around them but now their regulars.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is an awesome pic.

Nate


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Mojo digs the Copperhead.  His name is Mojo because he was one day away from being put down at the shelter when I got him - I figured his mojo must've been working that day.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been a dog trainer for many years, I have to agree on the idea of rescuing a dog. I have worked with MANY dogs, and mixes are usually the most well rounded. My dog is a good old fashioned mutt, and he loves the boat. With a little training and socialization on the water, you can have a boat dog, regardless of the breed. There's no sense in paying for bloodlines if you don't plan on breeding or showing.




















(taken through my polarized 580g costa lenses)


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

> Pureblood dogs generally cost more up front and require more vet care in the long run than the average 30-50# mutt.


Really?  A good breeder will test eyes, elbows, hips, EIC, etc. and give you a two year or more guarantee against any health defects.  Labs have one of the highest chances of health probelms of any dog due to the common practice of backyard breeders that don't do their homework to better the breed.  The extra cost for a purebred puppy is put there for one of two reasons:  either its to cover the costs of all the health checks, or it's extra profit margin put there by puppy mill type breeders out for cash...  I have multiple friends who's cheap $300 backyard Lab needed $1500 hip surgery to be able to run, or had allergies so bad they had to be brought inside in the Spring even when on $40/month meds.  

My Lab is a healthy hunter who'd love to try to catch tailing Reds and Shorebirds until he matured a little more at 2 years old.  That being said, adopting a shelter dog can be an excellent choice but my opinion is that the best shot at predicting a dog's health and temperment is to find a high quality breeder than knows their dogs very well and probably only produces a litter or two a year.

If I wanted a boat dog, I'd get a well-bred of these:
-Small Terrier (Dachsund, Jack Russell, Rat, Boston, Chijuajua)
-Blue Heeler or similar
-English Cocker or Setter or similiar spaniel (Boykin, Brittany, etc) 

Ideally I'd think the smaller the boat, the smaller the dog.  

The best temperment for it may be a light-colored Lab or Golden that was over 2 years old, but they are so dang sensitive to the heat I just can't put them first on my list.  Unless you're a duck hunter...  Good luck finding that new best friend for the next 10-15 years!


----------



## Chrysaora (Sep 12, 2011)

We run with two Irish Water Spaniels. They like to sniff every fish that comes aboard. They're not big on eating them though, unless they've been dead for a few days and really stinky.

Good training makes all the difference in the world when it comes to their boat manners. Our guys do a good down stay whenever and wherever I tell them to. When we get a puppy they go most everywhere with us. We try to pack in as much socialization as possible. We avoid dog parks however as our puppies during those early weeks of age don't have all the vaccinations they should have before exposure to a dog park. 

All dog breeds have different personalities and temperaments. I think it is important to know something about the breeds temperaments when making a selection and even then there can be individuals who defy the expected. With mixed breeds there is going to be more uncertainty. If the mixed breed parentage is known it's possible to have some type of idea of possible behaviors but it's no guarantee.

Our dogs are very intense retrievers, they love the water and their curiosity can make them seem a little goofy at times. We find our breed suits us and the amount of time we spend around the water.


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

My lab is too big and hyper for my skiff, but loves the duck boat. Duck boat = no hooks to snag on when squeezing his big butt by the console.
I've heard Boykin Spaniels make great boat dogs, especially for skiffs and such.

x2 on watching the gators and be careful if you're somewhere with swift current in case the dog falls overboard.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

Jacob Waggles loves his boat, almost more than me. When he is allowed to go swimming, he does drink water while retrieving, making me find a shallow flat or a sandbar for him to pee. I didnt take him out on the boat till he was 2.5 yrs old, and even his very first trip was smooth. i never have to worry about him jumping out unless he is given permission. and someone did mention when a bigger dog moves it changes the attitude of the boat, true that. trim tabs are always working when the dogs onboard.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for keeping this going. We are looking for a family dog. We are an outdoor family. We also got our last pet from a rescue. So we are already looking at our local rescues online. 

Tell you what. Let's have some fun. If you have a picture of your dog out doors enjoying the water post it. I have some microskiff stickers I'll send to the best picture.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a Jack russell terrier and he's crazy on the boat. All he does is want to go swimming, when the boat is moving he's good to go as soon as i stop to fish he wants to swim and chase my lures and whines, get's old quick!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sticker worthy?


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

We have a Beagle and she loves the water.  Very loyal and loves to "hunt" the islands while we take a safety break or swim.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Try to get something light colored. Dark dogs don't do well sitting around on the boat if its hot. They would rather be swimming. I would also recommend going with something smaller than a lab if you are on a microskiff. They can damage rods when excited. While I love my chocolate lab she really does better hunting than fishing.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

sticker photo, which best sums up his personality, "live and die for a tennis ball"


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

My buddy's pup Buck getting instruction on the finer points of Lowcountry living:


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Anibel (a chiweeniepoo  - chihuahua, dachshund, and toy poodle - designer mutt) used to love riding in the Gheenoe NMZ....










Now that she is going out on the Copperhead, I think she is taking it a little too seriously....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Well fellow members, please welcome "microskiff" Molly! Our beautiful Shepherd Lab Mix rescue. She is 3 months old.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome man, rescue dogs will be loyal to you for life!


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

My lab jack had those same plastic keys iMac. They were chewed down to nothing in about a week. He loves to go fishing but doesn't like to be out there on really long fishing days. As silly as they look I would suggest getting some sort of dog life jacket because our lab has been known to end up in the water at about a minimum of once a trip. The first time he went in he freaked out because he couldn't get back in the boat. Even though I could have probably saved him anyway it is nice to have that extra comfort.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Thanks for keeping this going. We are looking for a family dog. We are an outdoor family. We also got our last pet from a rescue. So we are already looking at our local rescues online.
> 
> Tell you what. Let's have some fun. If you have a picture of your dog out doors enjoying the water post it. I have some microskiff stickers I'll send to the best picture.


I may get razzed for this but I have been researching Labradoodles. However, there is nothing wrong with a rescue dog.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition. My advice would be to start her intro to the boat and fishing as soon as possible. Ease her into it though, short outings first.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Cute Pup - congrats - rescue dogs are the best IMO. We have a rescue dog but i can't take her in the boat because she jumps out of the boat lol. We think she was raised around water by the previous owners. We would like to let her swim more but don't let her for her safety (gators in lakes around here).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice Cappy.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

iMacattack,

Congrats on the pup. Excellent choice. 

Les Lammers,

Labradoodles are incredibly cool! I love the ones that look like wirehaired Labradors. I had one as a patient years ago that I think I could have turned into a great duck dog. I just can't bring myself to pay labradoodle prices for a glorified mutt. 

I've trained or hunted over four awesome Labs, but I want to try something different the next time around. I think my next duck dog will be an American Water Spaniel.

Nate


----------

